# What do you call the two handed crank on racing boats?



## capoeirista (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi There - 

Have seen them while watching the America's Cup. What are they called? I believe that what someone is doing when using them is called grinding. I don't know if grinding only applies to only the two handed cranks or other winches as well.

Would be very grateful. I was thinking of getting one to run blenders and other motorized appliances. 

Thanks!


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

Coffee grinder.


----------



## capn_dave (Feb 17, 2000)

*The two handed crank, HUMmmmmm!*

 I used to have one, I called it Sweet Heart.

Fair Winds

Dave


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

What do you call the two handed crank on racing boats?

Skipper??


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Vasco said:


> What do you call the two handed crank on racing boats?
> 
> *Skipper*??


 ... and what a grind HE can be!!


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

capoeirista said:


> I believe that what someone is doing when using them is called grinding.
> Would be very grateful. I was thinking of getting one to run blenders and other motorized appliances.
> 
> Thanks!


Any one cranking on a winch is grinding. On big boats there will be some big boys on board that are "grinders", not sure if they have other skills as well.

I have seen somewhere a hook up to attach a blender base to a cordless drill to make margaritas, seems like a nicer option than having to feed a linebacker sized grinder to run you blender. Also based on the cost of a normal wench, I can't imagine what coffee grinder may run.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Generally speaking, their nickname is a "coffee grinder", or pedestal mounted winch. They usually have linkages that can be switched to a few different on board tasks, such as mainsheet winching and halyard work, all from a single unit. Harkenstore Product Category


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Vasco said:


> What do you call the two handed crank on racing boats?
> Skipper??


I thought a "skipper" was the lose nut behind the wheel.  So many sailing terms... so little time...


----------



## capoeirista (Oct 19, 2009)

These are too good!


----------

